# DIY: Fog lights mk4 harness wiring diagram



## witchcraftz (Aug 28, 2011)

I made a clear diagram on how to install fog lights on a MK4. The fog harness I bought came with no instructions and the ones I found were not helpful.

I included a diagram on the top left made by someone else showing the pins on the headlight switch, if you made this and want credit, let me know and I'll add your name.


----------



## gonvaro (Jun 16, 2014)

*Rear Fog and indicator lights on Board.*

I have a VW Jetta (mk4) produced in 2006. 
And it has the rear fog lights, plastic cabide reviewing where they should be engaged is covered. 

Could you please illustrate with a diagram showing the circuit if fog lights and indicator lights to show on the board also needs to be done.

tks.


----------



## flotsam (Oct 9, 2009)

I looked at my NL connector for the switch and there is no pin connector in there to connect a wire to. Anyone know where you can buy these pin connectors? I see full wiring kits that have them, but i have the proper wire, fuse holder and the relay and don't want to spend $40 just to get the connector i need.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

You can get them at the dealer or from ECS Tuning. I found that some dealer's parts departments would just give them to me, no charge - others charged about $5 each - each repair wire has two pins.


----------



## B5.5SStone (Aug 3, 2011)

What factory Relays can we use with* 85 86 87a 87 30* ? Would Relay 53 work?



what is another way to wire the fog lights to remain on while high-beans are on?

TIA


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

B5.5SStone said:


> What factory Relays can we use with* 85 86 87a 87 30* ? Would Relay 53 work?


"53" doesn't have a pin 87a - right?



B5.5SStone said:


> what is another way to wire the fog lights to remain on while high-beans are on?


Huh - what are you trying to do?


----------



## B5.5SStone (Aug 3, 2011)

dennisgli said:


> "53" doesn't have a pin 87a - right?
> 
> 
> 
> Huh - what are you trying to do?




As for a VW Factory relay i'm trying to see if has 85 86 87a 87 30 .... I thought relay 53 had all of them but its missing 87A


I'm going to install a led bar but i don't want the Led Bar from turning off when you switch to high beams.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

B5.5SStone said:


> I'm going to install a led bar but i don't want the Led Bar from turning off when you switch to high beams.


Why do you need a relay? Just wire the light bar directly to the light switch.


----------

